# Test P, Anavar and Primobolan cycle..



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all, posted up a cycle a few months ago, but have decided to take:

Week 1-12 - Prim 500mg a week, 250mg on a Monday and Thursday

Week 1-8 - Test Prop at 500mg a week, 250mg on a Monday and Thursday

Week 4-12 - Anavar at 50mg a day, 7 days a week

My stats are 24, 5'10", 90kg, been weight training for 6 years now.

I am not looking to get MASSIVE, but still get BIG, if that makes sense lol. Lean gains, dry muscles, hard etc.. Not a bloat, puffer fish look..

Was wondering what the best dosage would be for all 3 ?

Is it safe to take all 3 together over the 12 weeks ?

Has anybody taken this before ?

Any thoughts, opinions, suggestions welcome

Cheers


----------



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh! And PCT will be clomid for roughly 18 days..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I have never personaly used primo, but I'm wondering why you are running for an additional four weeks after your last test shot? This would leave your HPTA suppressed with no testosterone synthetic or otherwise floating around.

Also if it was me I would inject Prop more frequently at least split it up to Mon,Weds and Friday in equal doses. I would also have adex on hand and I always take it from the start of my cycles twice a week, you didn't mention if you were using an AI (unless I missed it).

And finally look into HCG, mars has a good sticky about it. HCG definately helps recovery and at 24 if you want children recovering to the best of your ability should be your main priority.

BA


----------



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

As it stands I have enough to get me through 8 weeks of test, I will end up buying more to last me the full 12 weeks alongside the prim. I will take note about splitting the prim to 3 days a week injections.

I have A-HD (4 weeks worth) and was wondering when would be the best time to take that ? Forgot to mention that.

What does adex mean.. Nolvadex ?


----------



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry I meant prop not prim, with regards to the 3 day injection over the week


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good amount of geer but If this is your first cycle why not just test and var. with an ai as suggested above also the mon we'd fri injections for the prop is good advice. Good luck with your cycle mate but I'd check out pct as also advised above and read all the stickies on this forum before starting is a good idea


----------



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

I am picking the 10ml vials up today for both the prim and test so will get back to you on that chilisi..

With the AI from A-HD, when would be best to fit that in the cycle ?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm on test e 500 ew and primo 500 ew at the moment, so i'll be watching. You'll find your primo will be 100 per one ml. I do monday 300 primo, wednesday 500 test, friday 200 primo, but remember i'm on test e.

Primo can be done on it's own and it doesn't convert to estrogen, although saying that i'd still run test all the way through. Get arimadex for the estrogen from the test.

Good luck


----------



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers big buck, should I take arimadex on the closing weeks of test and then pct ?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes take arimidex up till you start pct. I only just started using it this cycle at .5 mg mon we'd fri and works great for me that's only 1.5 tabs a week so it should last me a few cycles. I don't think I'll cycle without it from now on


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

primo wk1-12 @500mg

test p @500mg split into eod doses

var @ 50mg wk 6-14

with the doses you are running this is how i would do it.

a.i and hcg on hand. i wouldnt use the a.i till i needed it and i wouldnt use the hcg till i atrophied.

instead of starting var at wk 4,start at wk6 and run upto clearance time on the primo

this is what im starting mon- [email protected]/wk 20wk

primo @600mg/wk 20wk

hgh @ 5iu/d 6month


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Prime_Size said:


> Cheers big buck, should I take arimadex on the closing weeks of test and then pct ?


i won't use my arimadex until i need to, but that's just me.


----------



## Prime_Size (Feb 28, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for the advice..

Just to let everyone know, I got Pro.Chem.laboratories Testpronate 100, Bio Chem Pimobolan and Elite La Pharma Anavar.

If I decide to revise my course I will let you know, but as it stands I will be starting Monday next week. Will post measurements up start and finish.. And keep a log of what days I trained and what etc..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I can normally get away with not using adex for the first month, then i see my face/ankles getting puffier, i'm 3 weeks into my cycle now and just started my adex.


----------

